Ask HN: Anyone else having trouble with Stripe checkout.js suddenly not working - obiefernandez
======
edwinwee
What's not working for you? Could you email me at edwin@stripe.com and we can
help troubleshoot?

~~~
obiefernandez
Turned out the RocketScript optimization provided by Cloudflare all of a
sudden started breaking our checkout.js-based functionality. Will email you
also.

